# Panorama v rake, whos got one



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

I just bought a 10 wheel panorama v rake, used...very good condition....

I am trying to locate a operators manual for it, in my research I cant even find the company on line.or a dealer or a contact phone number

Any of you have any info, experience or ever owned one of these. My dealer replaced some of the teeth and said parts are easy to get.

my last resort is to call him back and call him on it..wondering it any of you can help me 1st.

also i wonder what other rake is this like, it looks similao the other v rake, but this is my 1st so i am not sure?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Try this link as I seen they had some new rakes on the lot. Sweet Farm Equipment Co.,Disc Mowers, Compact Tractors,Implements, Ship Nationwide Daily

I did find a few other links to Panorama, one was a dead end and the other wasn't in English.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

According to the Illinois Sec. of State, Panorama, Inc. went belly up (INVOLUNTARY DISSOLUTION 07 01 04) in 2004. You might try contacting the former president: JOHN E SMITH 125 N ROUTE 47 GIBSON CITY 60936. He may still have some manuals or he can tell you if they were rebadging someone elses product. According to the Shoup Mfg. catalog they use the same teeth as a number of other wheel rakes so it may be a Sitrex.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> According to the Illinois Sec. of State, Panorama, Inc. went belly up .


That ^^ would explain the dead links.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> That ^^ would explain the dead links.


Yep, I found them too. I have some databases that I use for work that are usually pretty accurate. The new one you found at Sweet may be the best bet for a manual. They are good to deal with and may copy it for middleTN if they have one..


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, i saw the same crazy sites. I did find one site that sells the teeth..when i look at the rake it looks the same to me as others...the reason i wanted a manual was to see what adjustments can be made to widen or narrow the windrow


----------

